# Should have gotten a patent!!!!



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Just received my copy of Predator Extreme magazine today and to my surprise, on the inside of the back page, Foxpro has come out with a copy of my Dual reed call. They even marked it like Don suggested I do with one ring on one end and a double ring on the other end. They call their call Dueces Wild.
here is a pic of some of mine.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I was just informed by Mark (lonehowl) that Foxpro had bought out kettle creek calls and they were suppose to have had a similar call 5-6 yrs ago. But its sure weird that they have the same type of rings on the ends to designate single or double reed. What do you guys think??


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

From the looks of their site they have a lot going on that's new. I say you keep on making yours Ed, I'd bet a bunch are you are making a better made call.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Custom hand made calls will always sound better than machine made calls, not to mention the shear beauty of the hand made calls.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'll still buy yours and all the other guys that make hand calls. Even though I'm with you on how they suddenly showed up. Could be they were already in the works and saw an improvement and "borrowed" it. Tell 'em where to send that royalty check......


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

It doesnt bother me they came out with the same type of call, I expected other call makers to do the same thing, it just got me how close it looks like mine. Really I take it as a compliment , to me it means it was a good idea. Lets face it I dont think my call making at my age is going to make me rich,(LOL) I think I give away as many as I sell!!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'll be honest Ed. That dual call is my favorite for sure ! Never had or seen anything like it before you brought it out. It is a compliment that they used the idea. This country was built on ingenuity by the little guy not by big corporations !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Tom, and I am glad you like the call, its what I was using also.

Tip!! it also makes a good drag handle when used with a single lanyard.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Never gave that a thought ! EW's multi call.....plugs holes in tires,doubles as brass knuckles..........


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

They must not have like these LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry, got them mixed up.I have the one on the left. Keep on making them and I'm pretty sure they'll sell...


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I know exactly how you feel. I have had two unique calls that I came up with copied by other call makers. At least one guy did a good job of tuning his calls and he did a great job of turning and finishing. The other guy did nothing but mimick the shape of my Wounded Weasel calls. When he posted them for sale his description could have been written by me. In fact, it probably was written by me and he just copied and pasted from one of my posts. The thing is; he couldn't duplicate the sound and the sound is what it's all about. When people copy others calls it seldom if ever works. It is always best to buy the original. I have one of your Dual Reed calls and I can't imagine a better sound.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

A wounded Weasle? Do you have a sound bite of that bugger? That sound would likely be a good one in area's that get called a lot.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I'll will just say, mine is just a coyote drag handle that makes noises. LOL


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Rich Cronk said:


> A wounded Weasle? Do you have a sound bite of that bugger? That sound would likely be a good one in area's that get called a lot.


I intend on making a video at some point. Here is a descripition from my website:
** *A brief explanation of the Wounded Weasel calls:

The calls are approximately 2.5" OAL. Each has a 7/8" tapered exhaust.
(photo below) These calls don't necessarily sound like a wounded weasel.
What's a wounded weasel sound like? The name came about when a caller in
Florida acquired one of my calls and mistook my name, Weasel, for the sound
the call was supposed to make. At any rate that call was a prototype and
didn't yet have a name. I thought it was kind of funny and since that day I
have called them Wounded Weasels. They are a very high pitched RASPY call.
You can blow it softly as a coaxer or crank up the volume for a primary call by
adding more air. This call is effective on all predators, especially bobcats and
fox.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh, it is my most productive call. People have called every N. American predator except bears with them. I use one more than all my other calls combined.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

You should have got a patent! And isnt it a bit ironic that one of the new calls is named "the backstabber" ?


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Lone Howl was right, Kettle Creek calls was making those years ago. He sold his designs to Foxpro. I'm sure you can "google" it and find everything you want to know about it.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Brad, again its not the design of the 2 reeds facing each other, its how the call looks so much (features) as mine. It would be like me turning a call to look like one of yours or itzdirty"s or weasels, to me that just isnt ethical.JMO


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Opps... that wasn't designed by kettle creek it was an Arky call.... (Joe Bradshaw) He is one of my mentors in call making, I personally hold him in very high esteem, and think his integrity is beyond approach. No insult intended I've seen what I thought was my design done from a guy that was making them about 10 years earlier... I guess it's best to just make calls you like and do the best you can.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I know Joe and think he is as ethical as they come, but I must admit I am a bit confused about who and when these calls were designed. I know that Curtis made them years ago, but did Joe make them first and Curtis copied his design???? I saw a post where Joe commented on testing them this past winter. I guess unless Joe and Curtis settle this, we may never know.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

I can tell you that I remember when Joe first started building calls, and he is as honest as they come. I can also tell you that everyone who builds call is copying off from someone else. The patent thing is easy to get around. Make one little change, and your design is no longer the same as the one that owns the patent rights. Does anyone here know when OLT started making duck calls? All of us who make open reed calls are copying the innards of the OLT duck calls. Who made the very first enclosed reed call? That was a very long time ago, and I have no idea who it was or when. My point? All enclosed reed calls use a voice made by JC Products. JC products is the present owner I think, but the metal reed name has changed at least twice just since I began making calls about 28 years ago. Anyone who makes an enclosed reed call is copying the original idea. I see open reed calls fairly often that the maker used my original method of attaching the reed to tone board. I see no room for bitching by anyone younger than maybe 90 years old. Just be happy that someone gave you the idea.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Again, I think you all took the whole thing wrong, there wasnt and isnt any bitching going on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Again, I think you all took the whole thing wrong, there wasnt and isnt any bitching going on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


---------------------------------------
Sorry Wolf, I guess all of those !!!!!!!! don't mean anything after all.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

yeah, all of those !!!!!!!!!!!!! means quit reading in things that arent there.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

here is a post I made on another forum on July 11th on this same subject.

Mark, to clear things up a bit. I am not upset about it. I know everyone of us is really copying from an original design that was actually taken from an Olt duck call. I was just surprised at how close to my design on the double reed theirs is. I have been making calls for along time also(30-35 yrs) and never really paid attention to others calls untill a couple of years ago when I joined a forum. I mainly made elk calls and quail calls and a duck now and then. And your right in the last few years everybody in the world is jumping on the predator hunting wagon. But again it isnt the idea of a certain type of call, its your design that makes it yours. Its what people recognize when they first see a call. Also I have been predator hunting since the 70s and even made a living at it for a few years. So again it not about the actual call its about how close it looks and that really doesnt matter when you get down to it, I was mainly pointing it out. The remark about a patent was more of a joke, I know all you have to do if something has a patent is just change one thing and you can almost copy it exactly. Sorry for ranting but I think alot took the post wrong.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Rich Cronk said:


> I can tell you that I remember when Joe first started building calls, and he is as honest as they come. I can also tell you that everyone who builds call is copying off from someone else. The patent thing is easy to get around. Make one little change, and your design is no longer the same as the one that owns the patent rights. Does anyone here know when OLT started making duck calls? All of us who make open reed calls are copying the innards of the OLT duck calls. Who made the very first enclosed reed call? That was a very long time ago, and I have no idea who it was or when. My point? All enclosed reed calls use a voice made by JC Products. JC products is the present owner I think, but the metal reed name has changed at least twice just since I began making calls about 28 years ago. Anyone who makes an enclosed reed call is copying the original idea. I see open reed calls fairly often that the maker used my original method of attaching the reed to tone board. I see no room for bitching by anyone younger than maybe 90 years old. Just be happy that someone gave you the idea.


Here Rich, (and everyone else) a brief history of the P.S. Olt Company. The duck call your talking about is the model D-2. My first predator call was an Olt duck call with an enclosed mylar reed. You could take the call apart and use it like an open reed call, with a little practice I could make a distressed rabbit sound, at least that what I thought I was sounding like. I did have some success with it. This link below is the history:
http://psolt.com/history.html


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Mike, that was a good read.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

having tried to get a patent it is a long drawn out battle that only last for 12-17 years and then it is on the open market for anybody to use. I put about 8-10 thousand into the attempt and found that things would not work out for me. only big companies that can make lots of money are the most likely to have patents done. Sorry to see this come about for you, and keep making your own calls.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

"Here Rich, (and everyone else) a brief history of the P.S. Olt Company. The duck call your talking about is the model D-2. My first predator call was an Olt duck call with an enclosed mylar reed. You could take the call apart and use it like an open reed call, with a little practice I could make a distressed rabbit sound, at least that what I thought I was sounding like. I did have some success with it. This link below is the history:"
---------------------------------------
Was yours the smaller version, kind of like a D-2 that shrunk? It was a model J something I think. I have one around here somewhere. The original Tally Ho was designed after that one.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Mine was an actual D-2:


----------

